# Rear seats removal



## Rubheat83 (Aug 11, 2005)

How do i remove back seats, to install 6x5 speakers? I tried doing it, but i can only get to remove the lower part.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

it would help if you told use what year of Max you have or posted in the right forum based on the year.

and 6x5? errrr?


----------



## Rubheat83 (Aug 11, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> it would help if you told use what year of Max you have or posted in the right forum based on the year.
> 
> and 6x5? errrr?





I have a 97 maxima and im trying to intall a pair of 6.5 speakers on the rear end, im required to remove the rear seats to do so, but i only get to remove the lower part of the rear seats. How do you remove the seats completely


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Two bolts blocked by the lower cushion (once you remove it you can see them), then MAYBE a few for the ski-pass through, although I don't think you need to remove that one...

I thought it was just 2 bolts in the trunk to remove the rear parcel shelf. Hmm. Maybe I'm getting forgetful...


----------

